# Abbey....strange stuff....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Abbey is 13 years old now....and pretty spry for an old girl if I don't say so myself. 

This is the weird thing. For several years she had bumps all over her back....seemed like some sort of allergy, but I never figured out what caused it. And her face was clean.

Then I moved to my dad's house for 7 months in the end of 2015. During that time, her back cleared up and she got terrible staining on her face. 

We moved back home May of 2016, nothing changed since then....her back was clear and her face stained to beat the band! :blush:

Then recently I talked one of my vets into giving me a round of Tylan for Abbey and Asia (they both had stained faces). A week later her face started clearing up!!! YAY!!! (I knew it would)

So here we are a few weeks later. Her face is clean again....and her back has those bumps and scabs again! ....strange....nothing has changed in her diet, why didn't she have bumps on her back for two years? I used to wish those bumps would go away, but after having that awful staining....I choose the bumps. Neither way seems to bother her in the least. :blink:

That's all, I tried to find a picture of her with her stained face, but alas...I can't...guess I edited them....The first picture is when she was stained, but you probably can't even see it. It was thick black and extremely yucky...


You can't really see how bad it was...I was embarrassed of it. She's front and center trying to get the treats I bribe them with...








But she's got a nice clean face again!! YAY! :innocent:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Is it a shampoo or perfume, air freshener of some kind ? With all the chemicals in newer houses, maybe it was one of those things that causing the bumps. It is strange though. Jodi had the typical tear stains when he was a puppy. At some point he went though a period of no stains, but it was so long ago. Last year or so he had bad stains, now they are not as bad but still there.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat Abbey looks wonderful, she's aging gracefully. 
How strange about the bumps going away and the tear staining beginning, just weird. 
I love little Abbey :wub: so so many memories.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

That is strange Pat :blink: but all your fluff kids are adorable! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> Is it a shampoo or perfume, air freshener of some kind ? With all the chemicals in newer houses, maybe it was one of those things that causing the bumps. It is strange though. Jodi had the typical tear stains when he was a puppy. At some point he went though a period of no stains, but it was so long ago. Last year or so he had bad stains, now they are not as bad but still there.


I've always used gentle or allergy type shampoos on her...just because she had those bumps/scabs for so long, so nothing changed there. I don't use perfume on her or me. Air fresheners haven't changed. ummm.....Brenda, there are no "new" houses in this story, lol. But it took a year and a half after we moved back home for her back to start again...I honestly can't think of anything that has changed, except for the Tylan. She had Tylon once before when she was 2 years old (after her eye operation). ....had clean eyes for the next 11 years. I am at a loss here...can't figure it out, but I'll take the clean face anyday :thumbsup:B)



Matilda's mommy said:


> Pat Abbey looks wonderful, she's aging gracefully.
> How strange about the bumps going away and the tear staining beginning, just weird.
> I love little Abbey :wub: so so many memories.


I love my Abbey Dabby too! She's such a good girl :wub: She does nothing wrong. ....but I'm starting to think her hearing is going....she never looks or anything when I talk to her anymore. And that's not her mo. But she is still the best kisser in the world and she still walks in slow motion to the water bowl. :blink:



Aviannah's Mom said:


> That is strange Pat :blink: but all your fluff kids are adorable! :wub:


Thanks. I love my girls, each one is special.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I have no clue! Have you talked to your vet about it?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

She looked fabulous when I saw her at the puppy party. :chili: Strange about the bumps. Do you use a topical flea/tick med? That's all I could think of and maybe you weren't using it when you were at your dad's. Glad the Tylan cleared the staining up. Tyler had been on it for months when he was 2 and it didn't work. He needed his ducts flushed and has been tear free ever since.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, were I you I would start your tribe (& most esp. Abby) on somethiing that has really helped Lisi=Transfer Factor. You can research it on line. Lisi's was recommended by an alternative vet here in Austin when she was doing very poorly a few yrs. ago now already. I am not presently giving it regularly but I have given it to both of mine. Give in small amounts or it may upset her digestion. I know a # of people who have used it w/Maltese. It builds up the immune system. I use the powder & sprinkle it on the evening meal.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So very strange! All the babies look great though


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

sherry said:


> I have no clue! Have you talked to your vet about it?


I've probably asked my vet about it at one point, but he probably just said it was allergies. 



Snowbody said:


> She looked fabulous when I saw her at the puppy party. :chili: Strange about the bumps. Do you use a topical flea/tick med? That's all I could think of and maybe you weren't using it when you were at your dad's. Glad the Tylan cleared the staining up. Tyler had been on it for months when he was 2 and it didn't work. He needed his ducts flushed and has been tear free ever since.


no flea meds at all here, we haven't seen a flea for several years now (knock on wood). Abbey had her tear ducts enlarged when she was two and a clean face for 11 years! I was almost thinking they were closing up again, but the Tylan did the trick. I was so happy that her face cleared up for the puppy party!!!! :thumbsup:




edelweiss said:


> Pat, were I you I would start your tribe (& most esp. Abby) on somethiing that has really helped Lisi=Transfer Factor. You can research it on line. Lisi's was recommended by an alternative vet here in Austin when she was doing very poorly a few yrs. ago now already. I am not presently giving it regularly but I have given it to both of mine. Give in small amounts or it may upset her digestion. I know a # of people who have used it w/Maltese. It builds up the immune system. I use the powder & sprinkle it on the evening meal.


I will look into Transfer Factor for the bumps/scabs on her back. They never seem to bother her one way or the other. But it would be nice for them to go away. It is just funny that they came, went away and came back again with her eyes changing. :blink:



lydiatug said:


> So very strange! All the babies look great though


Thanks Lydia. They are a work in progress. I like them to all look good :innocent:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

"I love my Abbey Dabby too! She's such a good girl :wub: She does nothing wrong. ....but I'm starting to think her hearing is going....she never looks or anything when I talk to her anymore. And that's not her mo. But she is still the best kisser in the world and she still walks in slow motion to the water bowl." 

Pat, Maggie will be 13 on July 3rd and she is definitely losing her hearing. She doesn't hear me come into the house anymore and doesn't react until she sees me. I have to be very careful that I don't step on her because she is often in her own little world. I talked to my vet about it and he said it happens as they age. Other than that though she is still one perfect little girl just like Abbey.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

maggie's mommy said:


> "I love my Abbey Dabby too! She's such a good girl :wub: She does nothing wrong. ....but I'm starting to think her hearing is going....she never looks or anything when I talk to her anymore. And that's not her mo. But she is still the best kisser in the world and she still walks in slow motion to the water bowl."
> 
> Pat, Maggie will be 13 on July 3rd and she is definitely losing her hearing. She doesn't hear me come into the house anymore and doesn't react until she sees me. I have to be very careful that I don't step on her because she is often in her own little world. I talked to my vet about it and he said it happens as they age. Other than that though she is still one perfect little girl just like Abbey.


Do you find that Maggie is sleeping a bit longer and deeper these days? She's still spry and playful, just little things make me realize how old she is.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I do Pat. I think it's just part of the aging process. Scares me some because I can't imagine losing her.....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

maggie's mommy said:


> I do Pat. I think it's just part of the aging process. Scares me some because I can't imagine losing her.....


I know the feeling well....


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

It could be a bacterial infection where it's scabs up. Does the area around the bumps become flaky, dandruff like?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> It could be a bacterial infection where it's scabs up. Does the area around the bumps become flaky, dandruff like?


Hmmmm, haven't noticed flaky skin, but what I did notice yesterday is that her skin was inflamed...and it was bothering her (itchy) so I gave her a bath in an anti-bacterial shampoo the vet sold me when Ava's hair was so bad.

What would I do to get rid of a bacterial problem?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It could also be pollen, perhaps a species that has not thrived in the last 2 years but is in overabundance with the weird spring weather.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, did you look up Transfer Factor for Canines? Here is an easy read of testimonies of things it has/can help: https://www.truthinadvertising.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Dogs-Cats-diseases_.pdf

I am going to start Kitzel on it again. It did wonders for Lisi. It is also good for allergies. There is a human form so be sure & order the one for pups, if you order. It is expensive but well worth one less trip to the vet!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Pat, did you look up Transfer Factor for Canines? Here is an easy read of testimonies of things it has/can help: https://www.truthinadvertising.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Dogs-Cats-diseases_.pdf
> 
> I am going to start Kitzel on it again. It did wonders for Lisi. It is also good for allergies. There is a human form so be sure & order the one for pups, if you order. It is expensive but well worth one less trip to the vet!


Ugh!!! I looked at their website and tried to order some....it kept saying "can't find server"....but I saved the page...and will try again later.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You can order on Amazon too, I think.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Hmmmm, haven't noticed flaky skin, but what I did notice yesterday is that her skin was inflamed...and it was bothering her (itchy) so I gave her a bath in an anti-bacterial shampoo the vet sold me when Ava's hair was so bad.
> 
> What would I do to get rid of a bacterial problem?


When Lacie gets bacterial infections, it often looks likes flea bites on her back or an allergy to what I thought was the shampoo I was using. They might look a bit inflamed but what I noticed most was she was very sensitive if I used an antibacterial soap and then when left untreated, due to thinking it was an allergy, the scabs would eventually turn into a flaky dandruff. Long story short, antibiotics are the only thing that will kill it but the vet would have to do a skin scraping to determine which type of bacteria. Then I am to maintain every other shampoo with the antibacterial shampoo for life since she is prone to them.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> When Lacie gets bacterial infections, it often looks likes flea bites on her back or an allergy to what I thought was the shampoo I was using. They might look a bit inflamed but what I noticed most was she was very sensitive if I used an antibacterial soap and then when left untreated, due to thinking it was an allergy, the scabs would eventually turn into a flaky dandruff. Long story short, antibiotics are the only thing that will kill it but the vet would have to do a skin scraping to determine which type of bacteria. Then I am to maintain every other shampoo with the antibacterial shampoo for life since she is prone to them.


I gave Abby a bath with an antibacterial shampoo last week when her back was red and irritating her. Well! :w00t: I can't believe how much it helped her! Then I took that shampoo with me to the groomer and they used it on her yesterday again. Her back is so much better!!! I got that shampoo from the vet last year when Ava was having problems. It's a miracle!! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> I gave Abby a bath with an antibacterial shampoo last week when her back was red and irritating her. Well! :w00t: I can't believe how much it helped her! Then I took that shampoo with me to the groomer and they used it on her yesterday again. Her back is so much better!!! I got that shampoo from the vet last year when Ava was having problems. It's a miracle!! :chili::aktion033:


That's great, Pat! I would continue using it and if it doesn't go away, she may need the antibiotics. I was back at the vets last night with Lacie for another skin infection. This time she gave me Mal-A-Ket wipes to use daily inbetween the medicated baths. This is supposed to help even more...and to prevent going on the antibiotics which are very, very strong when used for skin infections. I will let you know if they seem to help more, ok.


----------

